# Crabapples



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I found a huge tree swimming with what I think are crabapples. If so are their any good recipes for them? Can I dehydrate them and if I do how will they taste? This tree is just wasting away in a public park .


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a beautiful crab apple tree and love it! Lucky you! My children LOVE crab apple butter (I make mine in the crock pot). Also, it is tradition (okay only one year but it was requested to continue ha!) that I make a couple of jars of crab apples in a simple syrup. Super easy. My husband's cousin said he would buy me 4 cases of jars if I made him a case of crab apple butter and a case of the syrup apples (and I can keep the other 2 cases). Both recipes I think I found in my Ball canning book. Good luck!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Crab apples are also good for the pectin they produce.


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

tankpa said:


> I have a beautiful crab apple tree and love it! Lucky you! My children LOVE crab apple butter (I make mine in the crock pot). Also, it is tradition (okay only one year but it was requested to continue ha!) that I make a couple of jars of crab apples in a simple syrup. Super easy. My husband's cousin said he would buy me 4 cases of jars if I made him a case of crab apple butter and a case of the syrup apples (and I can keep the other 2 cases). Both recipes I think I found in my Ball canning book. Good luck!


That's awesome! I'm gonna go pick a few buckets worth! Can you share your crabapple butter in the crock recipe? I love my crockpot!


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sonshine said:


> Crab apples are also good for the pectin they produce.


I have heard that as well! Do you know how to get the pectin?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Silverstar7337 said:


> I have heard that as well! Do you know how to get the pectin?


I've never done it, but found this site on it:

Homemade Crab Apple Pectin Recipe


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Silverstar,

I second the Crab Apple Butter. We think it's much tastier than Apple Butter. I just use the following recipe substituting crab apples for apples.

Crock Pot Apple Butter


Wash and cook apples in large pot after removing stem and blossom ends, When tender and cooled, push through sieve or food mill.

8 Cups Applesauce 
4 Cups Sugar (2-white/2 lt. brown)
Â½ cup apple cider or cider vinegar
2-teaspoons cinnamon
1-teaspoon ground cloves
A pinch of baking cocoa

Place all ingredients in crock-pot. Cook on low 10-12 hours. Make sure steam escapes when it starts boiling. Stir occasionally. Pour into sterilized jars and seal.

Yield: 4-6 pints


*You may need to adjust cooking time for desired thickness

**I have made this with the cider vinegar and it comes out good, but if the jars aren&#8217;t going to be used in a year or more, the flavor tends to sharpen.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Since most apples aren't ripe until fall, I suspect that what you have there is a baby green apple and not necessarily a crab apple.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

yea i agree with woodsmok, although there are so many varieties of apple its hard to tell by a pic i would have to agree it looks a little big to be a crabapple and shaped more like a small non ripe apple, let em grow and see if they get bigger, you may have a nice little apple tree there


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

That's one cut open. It turned brown in seconds! Very sour! My husband was smacking his lips after taking a bite . I'm gonna keep my eye on this tree. I may get some early to try for the pectin recipe and then come back for some apple butter . I agree they may be baby apples. Non had fallen on the ground yet I had to pick one off the tree. I hope I'm the only one who has even given this tree a second look. I'm a greedy apple forager!


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

tankpa said:


> I have a beautiful crab apple tree and love it! Lucky you! My children LOVE crab apple butter (I make mine in the crock pot). Also, it is tradition (okay only one year but it was requested to continue ha!) that I make a couple of jars of crab apples in a simple syrup. Super easy. My husband's cousin said he would buy me 4 cases of jars if I made him a case of crab apple butter and a case of the syrup apples (and I can keep the other 2 cases). Both recipes I think I found in my Ball canning book. Good luck!


Oh! And I would love the syrup recipe too! My father on law says all my cooking and preserving reminds him of his childhood. That sounds right up his alley!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If an apple is ripe, you can cup it in your hand and turn it just a bit, like you are going to lift it up and around the branch. If it is ripe, it will snap right off the tree with no effort. If it doesn't snap right off the tree, it isn't ripe.

Also, seeds in ripe apples are very dark brown, nearly black.


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

For the crab apples in a syrup I use 5lbs of crab apples with their stems pulled off. It is important to prick the crab apples first so they don't explode. I make 1 batch hot light or medium syrup from the Ball Canning Book. Makes about 7 or 8 pints. In a large, deep stainless steel saucepan, one layer at a time, warm crabapples in hot syrup over medium-low heat until heated through and tender, 10 to 20 minutes, stirring occasionally to prevent scorching. Using a slotted spoon , pack hot crabapples into a hot jar to within a generous 3/4 inch (2 cm) of top of jar. Add hot syrup to cover crabapples to within 1/2 inch (1 cm) of top of jar (headspace).

I process in water bath for 20 minutes.

I will see if I can dig up my crab apple butter recipe tonight!


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here are some pics of the tree


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Well from the pic of the cut fruit it looks unripe, so my guess is gonna be a regular apple. When you cut into it and see black or brown seeds the fruit is ripe. let em keep growing but if its an apple tree and noone is spraying it bugs will probably start getting to the fruit before it gets ripe.

All you can do is hope it produces a good crop.


----------

